# dovetail joinery



## ross (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, my name is Ross and I am an amateur woodworker now considering a more advanced project. (a rocking baby cradle). 

I know that I can simply dowel (or mortise and tenon) the railings into the solid end sections of the cradle, but I am wondering if it would be practical to make half blind dovetails for the joinery.

I don't have a lot of experience with hand making dovetails but would prefer to use this type of joinery. 

My first question is: Would this be as strong a joint as dowelling?
My second question is: what would the difficultly level of this type of joinery?

Stock being used is 3/4" walnut

Thank you for your help.
Ross Kenendy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would rather use M&T, or dowels.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

dovetails are a beautiful joint for perpendicular joined boards. if your cradle is that, go for it. most cradles have tapered sides making dovetails very difficult.


----------



## ross (Sep 20, 2008)

TimPa said:


> dovetails are a beautiful joint for perpendicular joined boards. if your cradle is that, go for it. most cradles have tapered sides making dovetails very difficult.


Thanks for the reply, as you say, the cradle does have tapered sides, but the end sections are tapered also (to the same angle as the sides, 10 degrees) and since I thought this would give me a perpendicular joint, I thought using a hafl-blind dovetail would look great.

Based on the replies I have received here, I think I will be using a stopped M &T for the joints. Although it may not give me the esthetic's I was hoping for, I know I am capable of making this type of joint and will probably make it much more enjoyable to build with better end results.


----------

